# I saw the Hyatt Yeti!



## hulakaren (Aug 29, 2013)

I know the rest of it has been sold off now, but I did see the ever elusive Hyatt Yeti this morning. There was a week available at Northstar this morning for next summer. It's a 3BR and I have nowhere near the points..
Go Hyatt subforum!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 29, 2013)

OMG ! You did !!!

Thank you for posting this. I hardly ever check there any more.  Wow !


3BR

Fri Aug 01, 2014 -Mon Aug 04, 2014    3    1770


----------



## DAman (Aug 30, 2013)

About 2 weeks ago there was a weekend studio unit available for next August that I almost grabbed for 400 points.  I knew I would probably have to cancel so I didn't book.  It didn't last long.

I assume the studio units here are small.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol on "Hyatt Yeti". Totally apt.

H


----------



## DAman (Sep 5, 2013)

It is gone now.  

When will the yeti resurface? 

Any word on Park City? I have yet to see it bookable with Hyatt points.


----------

